Thinkpad X62: Unofficial Shenzhen Modernized X61 - setra
======
setra
Further reading:
[https://www.51nb.com/benzhanshiye/2017-06-08/83668.html](https://www.51nb.com/benzhanshiye/2017-06-08/83668.html)

